# Where to live if job is near Lamcy Plaza?



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

My friend has just got a job offer at a company near Lamcy Plaza and will me moving to Dubai soon. He'd like to live near his work. Any residential areas there for expats that you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How about around there - Oud Mehta, or Mankhool is good, or Bur Dubai - depends on what they want really.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

He's looking to rent a studio or a 1-bedroom apartment in a quiet expat area close to Lamcy Plaza


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a few new buildings gone up there recently, they usually have mobile numbers hanging from banners from them for the people you need to contact...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> He's looking to rent a studio or a 1-bedroom apartment in a quiet expat area close to Lamcy Plaza


There are loads of apartment building in Oud Metha, many of which will be walking distance. It is a mixed area and twice as nice for it.

Do bear in mind that over 85% of the population of Dubai are expats...

-


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok I meant western expats because my cousin is planning to live with his girlfriend so he doesn't want neighbours to give him a hard time. Of course they will claim that they're married.



Elphaba said:


> Do bear in mind that over 85% of the population of Dubai are expats... -


----------

